# Heart break at palmy



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Paddled out early this morn at 4:30am with the head lamp and made it out back of wide palmy. Missed 2 and then hooked up on a really big fish for over an hour with redline drag on 30lb gear. It was just starting to surface when it had a 20m run, then a boat decided to pull up on top of it (even though i was wide of everyone), drop anchor and all cast their lines over mine. I felt the pull, as i watched them reef in their lines and ping it was gone. I don't think that they were even aware of what they had done and i didn't even bother say anything. So i high tailed it in and hit the beach just be4 7am and just made it to work. Maybe it was a cigutera spanish so perhaps it was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't for the life of me know how you kept your cool.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Salti sent them


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Cut off after an hour? That's infuriating! We sometimes get crowds down here (sounds nothing like Palmy) and you have to give a friendly shout and waive when a boat looks like it might run over your trolled lines, or gets too close when you are on a fish. Most boaties (or even other yakkers) are fine with that. Some of them just don't realise what the etiquette is, and its not their fault - just need to have it explained without pricking the ego. I hear boaties explaining the rules to each other occasionally - get out of my fugging burley trail, your too close you sillick hunt, reckon you own the water etc. Probably sinks in after a while, but I reckon there are better ways of educating.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Carnster, just give me and the bois a call next time. Problem dealt with. Grrr.

OK, without the bravado, honest hats off, don't think I could have held it in. Probably would have been found weeping an hour later.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for your sympathy guys, it was very frustrating, but that is just how it goes. I didn't land any mackeral yesterday despite a couple of nice runs, but i did score a bunch of tiny troll bait mack tuna and a big one 4 Nico. Then i couldn't resist the temptation so i went out yesterday arve right on dark and instantly scored a big spotty so i still have fresh fish 4 dinner. I had the place 2 myself which was nice and i am loving the yak, it is just so quick and easy to do supa quick trips.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

That sucks mate, unfortunately for me Sunday is the only day I can go fishing so that means either ridiculous crowds or generally sloppy conditions later on in the day. I think ill choose the latter from now on. It never seems like many fish ever get boated when is crazy busy either, despite the thousands of bbaits in the water.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Aaaannnnddd... the barber kept on shaving!

Will anyone get that?

Carnster ol' chap... you're one very cool dude! Onya!

Jimbo


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

I watch Carnster past me being tow by his largest Mac. My line was caught up in the 1st morons' boat of the day.
Congrats again, you proved once again your the master.
Lazybugger, Kayakone and myself donutted that day.



MrX said:


> Probably sinks in after a while, but I reckon there are better ways of educating.


I know I failed that idea miserably yesterday at Palmy, when 3 stinkers decided to run over my lines. 
It might have been overcast skies ,but, the air turned blue 3x.
I said I wouldn't go back down there because of that, but, I was thinking of trying again on one of my Rdo Fridays.
That was until I read this post of Carnsters'. There is just too many morons in boats down there.
I did what Carnster did and kept away from the main group.

I don't know how you held it back Carnster.
They would have been saturated with the spray I would have gave them. 
You would have to be a total moron to come up to a bloke who's obviously fighting a fish.
Hope the dickhead is reading this. If you know him past it on. 
You can only hope that karma gives them a taste of their own medicine.

Paul


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

paulsod said:


> I watch Carnster past me being tow by his largest Mac. My line was caught up in the 1st morons' boat of the day.
> Congrats again, you proved once again your the master.
> Lazybugger, Kayakone and myself donutted that day.
> 
> ...


Funniest things was that we were way off the reef on sand when he anchored :? , i think he anchored there because he saw that i was on. Tourists i call them.
Yeah Paul the boats were giving you a hard time 4 sure you have to put the baits out a bout 3m if u want to avoid them.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Bad luck Carnster at least you had some fun eh? Next time.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Bad luck Carnster at least you had some fun eh? Next time.


I still enjoyed the paddle, it sure beats sleeping imho.


----------



## xbox (Jan 10, 2010)

That was a bummer Carnster 

There were plenty of stupid boaties out there in the morning as you saw yourself, but to lose that size fish after an hour!!?? NOT ON :?

I think we are lucky in that we can do weekdays before work and virtually have the place to ourselves 8)

See you on the water!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

xbox said:


> That was a bummer Carnster
> 
> There were plenty of stupid boaties out there in the morning as you saw yourself, but to lose that size fish after an hour!!?? NOT ON :?
> 
> ...


Yeah the yaks are so good, i can decide that i want 2 go and be fishing like 20mins later and then b home in no time as well.
I will c u around out there.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Carnster , you have a great attitude. Let's hope many others learn from you.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Bugger learning, if someone did that to me I'd head butt their face off


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Far out! I was gutted the other week after loosing a fish after a 20min fight. Can only imagine your frustration, especially since it was caused by someone else's stupidity


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

carnster said:


> Funniest things was that we were way off the reef on sand when he anchored :? , i think he anchored there because he saw that i was on. Tourists i call them.
> Yeah Paul the boats were giving you a hard time 4 sure you have to put the baits out a bout 3m if u want to avoid them.


You must truly be a very calm gentleman Chris. Perhaps its working with children all the time. In contrast, at Noosa a few weeks back I cant recall a stink between yaks and boats but the fish were everywhere and no doubt far fewer boats than Palmy.

Do you find it a problem running the baits closer to the yak?

When there is traffic this is invariably what I do and often wonder if the strike rate suffers. On the other hand I purposely run one line close to the boat when sailing and it often out performs the one further back. That could also be because it is deeper.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

carnster said:


> Wrassemagnet said:
> 
> 
> > Bad luck Carnster at least you had some fun eh? Next time.
> ...


WTF


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Gatesy said:


> mate, i was angry just reading it. Shame
> 
> Any idea what it would have been to be fighting for an hour and still not seeing it?
> 
> ...


Yeah i initially thought it was a big cobe as it went down deep, so i put the heavies on, but then it had a couple of screaming runs, plus it was hooked going flat-out on the surface in deep water, so a cobe is unlikely. I have played 20kg spanish at palmy that dogged it out down deep early on into the fight.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

paulo said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Funniest things was that we were way off the reef on sand when he anchored :? , i think he anchored there because he saw that i was on. Tourists i call them.
> ...


I like the baits out wide like 30m Paul, but i have had success at times with them in real close.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

couta1 said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Wrassemagnet said:
> ...


If i didn't give up sleep i wouldn't b able 2 go fishing so much. I will fish while i am alive and i will sleep when i am dead.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Better man than me mate ,as you may remember when a dick head hooked my only livey sometime ago pulled it in to his boat ( I was still calm ) at that stage ,looked like he untangled them and threw it back ,until wound in and he the bastard had snapped my line off and threw the livey and my rig in the drink............it was then on


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> Wrassemagnet said:
> 
> 
> > Bad luck Carnster at least you had some fun eh? Next time.
> ...


Chris, you know they have drain bungs. Just paddle up nice and friendly, smile, ask them if they have a couple of spare pillies, and while they're getting them. unscrew the bungs.

Justice!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Wrassemagnet said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

carnster said:


> Gatesy said:
> 
> 
> > mate, i was angry just reading it. Shame
> ...


I have had really big longtails behave this way. They are capable of giving you a good workout for long over an hour. Though its a bit early there is always the odd monster passing through.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

paulo said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Gatesy said:
> ...


Yeah def a possibility Paul, i almost got a look at it, but that is part of the intrigue of fishing, you just never know what u r going 2 catch next.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Bad luck Chris I was out there late yesterday and pulled the hooks on a big one that didn't what to give up, 
When I got back to the ramp a guy was showing off a 1.550mm stonker of a Spaniard and said he got it at PB on a live Yakka. 
The Big ones are moving into town. Hang on to your seat boys for one hell of a ride.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah that is a good fish, i must say the initial hit and run was very spanish like.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

rodpac said:


> Tough luck mate! Would have been nice to see what it was!
> 
> Stay cool Chris, I reckon you got it right... I don't think I'v ever had a time where I did my nana at them and felt good about it after the fact, probably because you rarely feel like your message got through to the imbeciles.


I agree Rod, probably the Ant's positive influence on us. I must admit that i have been pretty lucky with big fish in the past, so i will take the bad with the good.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done Chris, sure the fool now realises what he did and probably won't do it again, screaming and shouting at him would only have your blood pressure reaching max levels for nothing, you are however a more controlled man than me I think I would have still be shouting.

Let's hope you get another one.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll take care of them this week. I know they're over here too, so when I see them I'll yell, "This is for CARNSTER!" and accidentally loosen the drag a bit as my spectra crossed their anchor line.

Oops.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Cav got dusted by something massive last week.It took him on a sleigh ride, he said it felt massive and then bricked him in the stones.Cobia,Kingfish?


I wouldn't know, personally, but wouldn't a 50-60lb GT play like that? They're reef masters and know every trick in the book, I'd say.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

carnster said:


> Thanks for your sympathy guys, it was very frustrating, but that is just how it goes. I didn't land any mackeral yesterday despite a couple of nice runs, but i did score a bunch of tiny troll bait mack tuna and a big one 4 Nico. Then i couldn't resist the temptation so i went out yesterday arve right on dark and instantly scored a big spotty so i still have fresh fish 4 dinner. I had the place 2 myself which was nice and i am loving the yak, it is just so quick and easy to do supa quick trips.


Well, I'm very glad to hear that mate!

On the earlier note though, I must agree that you are obviously a very patient man! I felt the inner Viking rising within me simply reading your post! I'm pretty sure that if it had been me, there would have been plenty of burley in the water, a new wreck to fish next time and I would have paddled home with some brand new gear! :twisted:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I was going to say that, For the sake of giving them the benefit of the doubt, is there the remote chance that they were just so focused in what they were doing themselves that they didn't notice you were onto a fish?

......and then it dawned on my that I know people who would be so absorbed in their little fairy land that they'd do something exactly like what you've described.

......anyway, I'm just sitting here shaking my head!


----------

